# Just had a lecture!



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've just rang a local farm shop to enquire about chicken necks (was feeling really brave!) and was going to ask if they could wrap some up well so I don't see them (can't stand touching meat) and I would go buy them but got a big lecture off the farmer man  
He was saying he's had dogs all his life and he would not feed them to his dogs and who has told me that? He said he would sell me turkey wings but chicken is no good because of bones! 
Do I need to go to a butchers? I would rather buy free range chicken so that's why I was going to go to this farm shop because their chickens are free range x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think it is any of the farmers business what you feed to your dogs! I am really sorry you got 'the lecture'.
Unfortunately there are lots of uneducated farmers and butchers out there, who refuse to sell bones if they know it is for your dog.The only thing you can do is not to mention what you want the bones for, or tell a whopping lie and say they are for soup/stock.
So does your farmer friend think that turkey wings don't have bones in? The mind boggles lol.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> So does your farmer friend think that turkey wings don't have bones in? The mind boggles lol.


My thoughts exactly. lol It sounds like he doesn't know what he's talking about!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol! He said they have a big bone through and so not dangerous! When I mentioned about feeding raw he tried to sell me mince! He did tell me to go to the shop and have a look, which would be like my worst nightmare lol!
The thing that's annoying is you can go to any pet shop and buy cooked bones which surely are dangerous? 
I think I will try somewhere else and like you say lie if they ask! I wish I could just order over the internet and not have to go get it! Xx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> My thoughts exactly. lol It sounds like he doesn't know what he's talking about!


I doubt very much he knew anything about feeding dogs and can imagine he feeds bakers or something! He sounded shocked when I mentioned about people feeding raw xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My parents talked to a butcher near them and after explaining and taking him articles he now let's us buy raw bones for Gibbs and wanted more info to start raw in his dogs so I printed stuff up for them to take him tomorrow lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh geez! Sorry that happened. Next time just ring them up and put in your order. You don't need to say its for dogs. Its none of his business what you are buying it for. I don't have the info but I remember people in the UK having raw stuff delivered to their door. I think there are several companies there that do that? You might check into that.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's really bizarre, especially because I've seen some turkey necks before that were the same size as the larger chicken necks. 

Maybe your local butcher carries some organic free range chicken? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There are loads of companies that deliver raw meat and bones for dogs. You just need a fair bit of freezer space, but it works out really economical to buy in bulk from these companies.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> oh geez! Sorry that happened. Next time just ring them up and put in your order. You don't need to say its for dogs. Its none of his business what you are buying it for. I don't have the info but I remember people in the UK having raw stuff delivered to their door. I think there are several companies there that do that? You might check into that.


That's true I didn't need to say but he asked so I just answered without thinking, I didn't really expect his response to be like it was. Next time I will be better prepared! 
I will do a search and see what I can find! Thank you xx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That's really bizarre, especially because I've seen some turkey necks before that were the same size as the larger chicken necks.
> 
> Maybe your local butcher carries some organic free range chicken?
> 
> ...


It was turkey wings that he tried to sell, he said chicken bones were no good for dogs. I told him its cooked chicken bones that splinter but he just wasn't listening to me! Don't really see why he'd offer turkey wings though if bones were no good for dogs lol! 
I'll try somewhere else, his loss not mine!  x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> There are loads of companies that deliver raw meat and bones for dogs. You just need a fair bit of freezer space, but it works out really economical to buy in bulk from these companies.


Thank you I'm going to look into this x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Manifold Valley Meats are supposed to be good, their meat is all raised and butchered on site. If I had the freezer space I would look at ordering from them. 
I am lucky that my local butcher feeds his own dogs raw, so I don't have any issues getting lovely locally produced, ethically reared meat for the dogs. (I am a former vegan, so it is important to me, although I do buy them things from Sainsburys if it is reduced)


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Manifold Valley Meats are supposed to be good, their meat is all raised and butchered on site. If I had the freezer space I would look at ordering from them.
> I am lucky that my local butcher feeds his own dogs raw, so I don't have any issues getting lovely locally produced, ethically reared meat for the dogs. (I am a former vegan, so it is important to me, although I do buy them things from Sainsburys if it is reduced)


Yeah it's important to me where it comes from too. I would prefer to buy locally because of the storage. The problem I have is I can't stand all the raw meat in butchers, I'm ok with like sausages although I wouldn't like to touch them! It's just if it looks like a real animal I don't like it! X


----------



## siobhancr (Aug 28, 2013)

Some people are uneducated. Very rude of him to lecture you as if you were a child. I would have told him where he could stick his chicken necks (but I get annoyed when people attempt to give me unwarranted and unasked for advice about my pets). Find somewhere else to buy chicken necks for the dogs, he doesn't deserve your business now anyhow! 

Good luck! And I totally understand the grossness of the meat. I am squeamish when I feed raw meat to dogs.


----------

